# Musky Trips



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

whats your favorite out of state/country destination to hunt skis?


----------



## siggy45 (Apr 14, 2004)

My three top choices are Lake Chautaqua, NY; Kawartha's and Georgian Bay in Ontario.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

we have gone to eagle river wisconsin for about 10 years now. we are thinking about andy myers lodge next year but the price is a little higher than we would like to spend!!!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah, i would love to go there too, but it is pretty expensive.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Round Lake


Havelock, Ontario Canada


----------



## ChugBug (Apr 14, 2004)

The northwoods of Wisconsin is a great location if you enjoy fishing small lakes. There are so many different opportunites to choose from and there are some fantastic numbers lakes. The nice thing about small lakes is that the fish remain shallow and casting is effective all year long. The casting bite in Ohio is tough in July-August. The hotter the better up there.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

ChugBug said:


> The northwoods of Wisconsin is a great location if you enjoy fishing small lakes. There are so many different opportunites to choose from and there are some fantastic numbers lakes. The nice thing about small lakes is that the fish remain shallow and casting is effective all year long. The casting bite in Ohio is tough in July-August. The hotter the better up there.


what couties? forest? vilas?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Go Vilas!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Vilas, Forest, Oneida...................... Three pretty good ones right there.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i have a place to stay anytime i wanna go up there, never have the time to go though.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Let me know where it is. I will go for you and give a full report when I return. I promise.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

lol....i may go up there next year, if i can get away from work!!


----------

